# Mild Frustration Lol



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

After travelling for four years (after retirement) in a truck camper, usually about 6 months out of the year, I had a personal project that needed to be finished so we haven't travelled much in the past year. Last April we bought a Keystone trailer (240URS) which has mostly set in the driveway other than about 4 weekend trips last year. A month ago I went out to get it ready for our first extended trip to find water on the front floor; it had been there so long a piece of 1" AC plywood I'd laid there had completely delaminated in spots. The piece of wall board on the front had also warped out a bit. With only three or four weeks left on the warranty I took it to the dealers (RCD in Pataskala Ohio). RCD got it in within two days, to ensure it came in under warranty time frame, and found a seam on the roof they said wasn't sealed properly, but it took Keystone 2 weeks for Keystone to approve the work (12 hours) under warranty. But they did approve it. RCD also found a recall on the drawbar they were going to update. They started working on it last Thursday, and I'm currently waiting to hear what's going on. Needless to say, we had to reschedule our first real trip in over a year. Not happy for various reasons.

I've been happy with RCD. The process for purchase was great, they automatically scheduled a appointment for one month after the purchase date in case we found any issues during the first month (and did a great job of handling a few issues and a warranty replacement on the electric jack), and they kept me informed through the entire process, even when nothing was happening because they were awaiting parts. This time, however, it initially seemed I had to pull a few teeth to find out was going on - a different service rep than the first. I had asked her to update me since I might have to change travel plans. After a week I had to call her. After a polite discussion, she's been doing better with email updates.

So, I'm just mildly venting here lol. We're eager to get back to our on-the-road lifestyle, but have been stymied again, and the travel delay will cause problems of it's own *sigh*. But I'd still recommend RCD, with a few caveats now, and I'm thankful Keystone approved the warranty, despite the delay, but I understand they were being cautious, so an initial shout out to them as well. Now to find out what kind of damage might be behind the wall and under the rubber garage floor.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...that sucks. 

Water damage is the worse, as it also brings along mold. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

That stinks! But all in all, sounds like Keystone and your dealer are taking care of you.

Todd


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Got a call this afternoon. The camper’s ready to pick up. There was no floor or wall damage. They removed the wall panel and found it warped because there was no bracing behind that one section of panel. The dealer added bracing and replaced the panel, affixing it back into place. All covered by warranty. Guess it needed to be done, so best on their dime, not mine. We’re picking it up tomorrow, the gone by Friday. Thanks for letting me vent a bit. I’ll confirm tomorrow that everything’s good.


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Picked up the camper today. RCD did a nice job, both with the interior wall and adding the braces to the tow bar, as per the recall. They even inflated the tires before we left. Alls good and we’re ready to disappear for a bit, starting Friday.


----------



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

RFalcon said:


> Picked up the camper today. RCD did a nice job, both with the interior wall and adding the braces to the tow bar, as per the recall. They even inflated the tires before we left. Alls good and we're ready to disappear for a bit, starting Friday.


Pictures?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

